# Rena XP3 issue



## ravencrow06 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey everyone, I've got a rena xp3 canister filter that's acting up and wondering if anyone has got a solution. 
when I went to clean it today it wouldn't prime so I poured water into the top of the intake tube and it started up with a bit of difficulty. when I got home from work it was making a crackling sound around the impeller area. Unplugged and cleaned the impeller area but now it won't start back up. tried the manual prime technique and for some reason the outtake hose is empty won't prime at all... don't know where that water is going that I poured into the intake again but doesn't appear to be going into the canister. 
Is this a seal issue? One of the small rubber things on the end of the impeller rod has been stuck in the cap for a year now but I can't figure that's the problem. Also on the underside of the motor component the little rubber cap thing came loose after trying to solve this issue... 
I dunno........
Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I have two Rena XP3's. Both were used units that we acquired with CL tank purchases.

One we never have any trouble with ... always starts right up, no noise, runs great. The other is noisy on startup, like what you are describing...a rattling sound. It usually clears after a few seconds so I've though it is an "air" problem. I have considered whether the impeller needs to be replaced also but haven't ordered a replacement yet.

You may have the manual for the unit already but in case you don't...here is the link for it.

http://www.f3images.com/IMD/UserManuals/AP7315.pdf

Possibly others have some better solutions or suggestions but I would check all connections/clamps for "air" leaks, make sure your seals are in good order, make sure your impeller is seated properly and that nothing has broken on it (we had that happen on one of our Eheims...the impeller shaft broke)...(can you feel anything from the canister when you plug it in...vibration or such like the impeller is turning???), make sure you are priming correctly and give it a go again. If it still fails then options would be to order parts or replace it.


----------



## austings (May 12, 2012)

A rattling sound would suggest air. I know with mine XP4, their cannot be water in the canister when trying to get it primed. Therefore, I have to empty it out, close the lever on the intake/output hoses. Pour water into the intake, open the lever back up, and it will begin filling. Once its filled, let it sit for a few minutes, I shake my around a little to remove excess air. Then plug it in.


----------



## ravencrow06 (Dec 11, 2012)

thanks to the both of you! austings i think you hit it right on the head. tried your suggestions and it primed itself and then fired right up without any of those rattling noises. thanks


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

turn it on and give the out flow hose a couple good sucks. problem solved. i run a couple renas and i have to fo this whenever i start it up after cleaning, then its fine.


----------



## ravencrow06 (Dec 11, 2012)

unfortunately this filter continues to b out of operation. The link that cichlid gal provided is awfully small and I cannot read it... but i'm wondering if anyones got the name for the small rubber cap that attaches to the backside of the motor component under the intake tube. I'm nearly positive this is where my problem lies.
each time the filter stops working this cap is not in its hole and floating in the canister. was looking for replacement part but can't seem to find it. 
Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your ongoing problems. As I'm unclear about what part it is you are looking for here is another link with rena parts identified:

http://www.planetrena.com/Filstar-Rena-Parts.html

Possibly you are speaking to item #32 the impeller cover? Hopefully the pictures will help with finding the part and part number.

As for viewing the 1st link...it is a pdf link so when it pops up in the lower right hand corner you will see a magnifying glass with a plus in it...simply click it to enlarge the picture. For the posted link above if you need things larger for viewing, you will need to hold your control key and scroll your mouse/wheel up or down to get the size you want. The picture will enlarge or shrink accordingly. Because I use Chrome...to return to normal viewing mode I simply click on the magnifying glass on the address line and choose "reset to default". Works like a charm.


----------

